# What should I say to try and get a CCW permit in Southern Calif?



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like to get a CCW....for self-protection. Mainly so I could carry my gun 

loaded in my car. Is their anything I could put down on the application to help me?

Is it hopeless ? I carry a .32 Beretta tomcat

Tomcat


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

I would think wanting to protect yourself would be enough reason for anyone to get a concealed carry permit.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

melloyello said:


> I would think wanting to protect yourself would be enough reason for anyone to get a concealed carry permit.


Have you ever been to California? There are places in that state where smoking outside is illegal. To the OP, if you tell us what county you're in maybe someone from there who was successful in obtaining one can help. Good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I lived for many years in Los Angeles County. I tried several times to get a carry permit, including joining a group that brought suit against the City of Los Angeles, the county, and the state.
In answer to your question, "What should I say to try and get a CCW permit in Southern Calif?" I can only answer that you could get down on your knees and beg, or maybe to offer some other, more personal service to the Sheriff. Your chance of success would be about the same as mine, in any case.

Your best bet would be to join the California Rifle and Pistol Association, and to help bankroll their fight for gun rights. Next best would be to move to Kern County, or even further upstate, where sheriffs are more amenable to permit issuance.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Good Luck*

Obviously the thing to say is the truth, not that it is likely to be helpful in getting a permit. The surest thing to say to California in order to get a permit to carry a handgun is, "Adios." In 1995 that is exactly what I did, and I have never regretted it for a moment.

If for some reason you do need to stay in the once great state of California, I would suggest applying through your city police department can help in some areas. If you have some specific reason for thinking you might need to defend yourself, it would be better received than just a general desire for protection. Get someone local to aide you in filling out the application, and remember neatness counts. Unfortunately, it is very possible you will have a perfect application that would be approved in every other jurisdiction in the country, yet be rejected.


----------



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I lived for many years in Los Angeles County. I tried several times to get a carry permit, including joining a group that brought suit against the City of Los Angeles, the county, and the state.
> In answer to your question, "What should I say to try and get a CCW permit in Southern Calif?" I can only answer that you could get down on your knees and beg, or maybe to offer some other, more personal service to the Sheriff. Your chance of success would be about the same as mine, in any case.
> 
> Your best bet would be to join the California Rifle and Pistol Association, and to help bankroll their fight for gun rights. Next best would be to move to Kern County, or even further upstate, where sheriffs are more amenable to permit issuance.


Thanks for the reply.....Ive heard that its almost hopeless..


----------



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> Obviously the thing to say is the truth, not that it is likely to be helpful in getting a permit. The surest thing to say to California in order to get a permit to carry a handgun is, "Adios." In 1995 that is exactly what I did, and I have never regretted it for a moment.
> 
> If for some reason you do need to stay in the once great state of California, I would suggest applying through your city police department can help in some areas. If you have some specific reason for thinking you might need to defend yourself, it would be better received than just a general desire for protection. Get someone local to aide you in filling out the application, and remember neatness counts. Unfortunately, it is very possible you will have a perfect application that would be approved in every other jurisdiction in the country, yet be rejected.


Yes.....Calif. is crazy. Criminals CCW all the time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, maybe I'm writing something I'm gonna regret later, but...
I believe that concealed carry without a license is still a "wobbler" in The Golden State. That is, if you're caught and taken to court, the Prosecutor has the option of making the offense either a misdemeanor or a felony. Used to be, the first go-around was always adjudicated as a misdemeanor, and subsequent offenses then became felonies.
If you like to play the odds, you might want to check with a lawyer to see if my conjecture is still true.
It's probably a really bad idea, though: You might become a felon, and lose a whole lot of civil rights. Permanently.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just went to the net to see what the process involves.
Most states are"Shall receive" States.
California is a "May receive" state.
In other words it is a State that you have to prove things and why you need one.I read where most have to know the LEO's or be associated with them.
It also stated that it is best(if you can afford one) to go through a lawyer.
One that knows the ins and outs of properly making out the CHL application forms.
It also said if you blow it,you probably have no other chance.hmmm.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

bayhawk2 said:


> I just went to the net to see what the process involves.
> Most states are"Shall receive" States.
> California is a "May receive" state.
> In other words it is a State that you have to prove things and why you need one.I read where most have to know the LEO's or be associated with them.
> ...


I think you mean "shall issue" and "may issue", but receive might actually fit for California. Likely in Southern California, getting one probably isn't going to happen unless you're friends with Arnold. But in other parts of the state, getting a CCW is possible, especially a part of the state away from the major metro areas.

I can't remember what county it is, but they had a lady Sheriff on NRA News a few months ago that is very concealed carry friendly, she even carries applications for CCW's in her cruiser to pass out to anyone who asks for one.

Have you ever considered moving to Arizona, or at least into the United States (well, except for New Jersey, Illinois and Wisconsin)? And a few lesser communist states.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomcat said:


> I would like to get a CCW....for self-protection. Mainly so I could carry my gun





Tomcat said:


> loaded in my car. Is their anything I could put down on the application to help me?
> 
> Is it hopeless ? I carry a .32 Beretta tomcat
> 
> Tomcat



Tomcat,

It is possible to get a CCW in CA for many reasons none of which should be openly discussed. Go to the web site posted below and ask for someone to contact you via PM and review your "Good Cause". Some counties are better than others, but if you live in LA County or City forget it!

Go to FAQ and there is a map showing the CA counties and if they are CCW friendly or not.

http://www.calccw.com/Forums/

Carrying without a CCW and getting misdemeanors could result in you loss of rights to own firearms, not recommended at all.

Good luck.


----------

